

Show HN: Website for my high school wood shop class to learn parts on machines - janka102
http://janka102.github.io/FabLabMachineTest/

======
ledzep2
Pretty neat. Why is only the chopsaw a sketch tho?

~~~
janka102
My shop teacher got the pictures from manuals, so I guess that was the best he
could find. I wish it were like the rest though, just because it would be more
consistent

------
totoroisalive
Nice design and concept!

------
janka102
Reposting as a Show HN

